# Idiot looking for advice on VG/Nic content



## Neal (26/2/16)

Hello good people,
Can any of you learned types advise on how much VG I need to add to a 20ml bottle of liquid that has a content of 18m nic content to bring it down to 6m nic content? Stocked up on some decent liquids while in UK but did not factor in that my son would snag half of it. Wife heading to Jhb in next couple of weeks but until then only Twisp liquids available in Swaziland. Am well aware an 8 year old with basic understanding of maths could work this out, which makes me look rather foolish. Not concerned that flavour will be reduced as most Twisp liquids taste like kaak to start off with. Thanks guys.


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

You only adding VG ?

If so, this is how I would work it out. 20ml @ 18mg equals 100%.

You want to reduce nig by 66% IE: 18 to 6.

Divide 18 by 3 to get your 6mg, and x 20ml by 3

Therefore 60ml equals 6mg.......you need to add 40ml VG.

That is just the math, I have no idea how that amount of VG is going effect your favours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (26/2/16)

Hey @Neal - you are not an idiot, don't be so hard on yourself. Always best to check 

I concur you will need to add 40ml of VG
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

@Neal, 
Someone else posted a link to an app named Juice Calculator not too long ago.. not going to hunt for that thread, but I think it was the main DIY thread. It's done by Rod Brown aka HotRod19579 over at ECF with links to the app on DropBox and Google drive in his post : 
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/new-calculator-to-try.480587/
or Google drive directly at https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByHCyknRKMBCTjQ0d0pEWklsSnc&usp=sharing

It allows you to calculate these sort of mixes to increase / decrease nic etc. in the Tools menu > Simple Calculator > Adjust Nicotine Level in Juice...
or Determine amount of liquid 2 to add to liquid 1 to obtain desired nicotine level...
Other tools include Adjusting PG/VG levels etc. It can come in handy. 

Below is an example of your original query with the 2 options :


or

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

